# Blue jeans losing red after stressful day?



## JordanG

Hi,

My question: can blue jeans lose red and/or fade due to stress?

Context:
Day 1: went and got two young Oophaga Typographica from a friend. Frogs are not the most colored but pretty normal still. (See picture 1)










Day 2: Frog gets out of the exo terra through the wire passthrough holes (mistake I won’t make again, obviously). After a maximum of 2 hours, I find the frog looking almost dead and I put it in its tank with a good spray of distilled water.

Day 3: Frog looks fine, but color looks a little more dull.










Day 5: I notice there are blue spots on its back, as if it had lost red in some places.










Is this discoloration concerning? Can it ever go back to a full, bright red? The frog behaves normally as far as I can tell.

EDIT: I just managed to get a really good picture:









Thank you for your answers,
Jordan


----------



## Johanovich

What you're seeing is most likely damage to the skin, resulting in the loss of color.

Keep an eye on the frog that those wounds don't get infected. Over time it might heal enough to become more red again, but there is a good chance that some scarring will remain.


----------



## Philsuma

wow look at all that battle damage....def wild caught.


----------



## JordanG

Philsuma said:


> wow look at all that battle damage....def wild caught.


I can’t tell if you’re being sarcastic. My guess is you are since I mentioned getting the frog from a friend and I detailed the stressful event.

I don’t believe you would have commented without reading

But I’ll answer anyway in case somebody skims through:
That frog was captive bred by my friend, I went to his house to get it and I even saw both the parents which were captive bred as well.


----------

